# Barbotage of the Kidney



## caromissunc1 (Apr 23, 2013)

The doc did a cysto and noticed that there was bloody efflux coming from the left ureteral oriface.  He inserted a ureteral catheter and performed a barbotage of the kidney for cytology purposes.  
I do not believe this is included in 51700, but I cannot find another code for this specifically.  Need help finding a barbotage of the kidney via ureteral catheter.  Please help!  Thanks!


----------



## caromissunc1 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Barbotage of Kidney*

Barbotage of kidney/ureter-  52005
Ureteroscopy with brushings-  52007


----------

